# ERDONS backyard lawn/putting green journal



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

A little background, I purchased my home in LA, CA a year and a half ago, the backyard is fairly large and has a 30x16 swimming pool, near the pool is a 22x14 curved freeform Area of lawn which had been kind of dead or dormant until recently I could begin to see Bermuda runners spreading onto a patch of bear dirt, there's also a decent amount of weeds.

After weeks of research I decided I didn't want to go with Marathon or St Agustine as it's just too typical around here and is nothing special, part of me wanted to just let this lawn revive and see how it looks, but it's very uneven and needs to be re-graded. So my ultimate decision is to install a Tifgreen putting green as I'm a huge golf fan and would love to be able to putt at home. This small
Area of lawn is in direct sunlight for at least 6-8 hours per day.

Irrigation - Need to install sprinklers, I will take care of this during the week.

Grading - before I remove dirt and fill some of the low spots with top soil, would it be reccomended to remove the current Bermuda lawn? I have access to a tiller so I could go that route if necessary. Should I spray the weeds?

Soil treatment - I will be adding some starter fertilizer into the soil.

Sod - found a place that sells Tifgreen at .57/sq ft plus a $60 delivery fee so I'll come in under $250.

Mower - Bought a very good condition McLane reel mower for $100. Hoping to be able to get below 1/2 inch HOC.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! This project sounds very cool and I'm looking forward to it! I'm sure some members will post soon to give some help!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!!

Sounds like you have a solid plan so far but if you are wanting a putting green you will need to mow under .250" or lower as most putting greens are maintained at or below .125"(1/8").

I would go ahead a spray all the weeds and unwanted bermuda now with Round Up or generic version(cheaper). If you are going to use a tiller you will have to compact the soil back down afterwards to get a smooth surface for your putting green otherwise the soil will settle over the years and you will have a very lumpy area.

Do you have any pictures of the area?


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

I would not use a tiller If you want a butter smooth lawn surface. Like @Mightyquinn said it will lead to a bumpy yard over time. Can you rent a power rake from your home improvement store? This would be a better option then using a tiller. A power rake can be used to even out uneven areas without going to deep as a tiller would. 
But kill everything first with ghlyphosate as mentioned above.
Does this area get alot of sunlight? Any trees around?
If your going to use a topsoil dont use any compost. Compost is good for your soil, if your having a garden, but bad for leveling a putting green. Overtime the compost will break down even more and lead again to a bumpy putting surface. All USGA greens are sand. So if your a huge golf fan that is going to be what your use to.
Welcome to TLF.

POST PICTURES!!!!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Welcome to TLF!!!
> 
> Sounds like you have a solid plan so far but if you are wanting a putting green you will need to mow under .250" or lower as most putting greens are maintained at or below .125"(1/8").
> 
> ...


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> I would not use a tiller If you want a butter smooth lawn surface. Like @Mightyquinn said it will lead to a bumpy yard over time. Can you rent a power rake from your home improvement store? This would be a better option then using a tiller. A power rake can be used to even out uneven areas without going to deep as a tiller would.
> But kill everything first with ghlyphosate as mentioned above.
> Does this area get alot of sunlight? Any trees around?
> 
> ...


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

My 7 reel mcclane only goes down to 7/16" before the bedknife bottoms out. It has a setting to go down to 1/4" but in reality the bedknife does not allow it to.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> My 7 reel mcclane only goes down to 7/16" before the bedknife bottoms out. It has a setting to go down to 1/4" but in reality the bedknife does not allow it to.


I'm gonna see how low i can go with it, if it can't do what i want maybe I'll look into a different machine, we will see though.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

erdons said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> > 1522770947[/url] user_id=68]
> ...


awesome! can't wait to see your results!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I started digging for the sprinklers and removed a few high points of dirt... I'll likely rent the power rake this weekend and hit it once the grass is a bit more dead. Heading to get the glyphosate shortly.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looks like a great area for a putting green!! Can't wait to see how this turns out. You obviously don't want it to be perfectly smooth as you'll want some break in it :thumbup:


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Now considering sprigging since there is no hurry and i can do a small test run for a potential redo of my 1500 sq ft front lawn which is a salad of fescue, Bermuda and st agustine...Decisions, decisions... Glyphosate seems to be doing a good job, i will respray again in a few days..


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

erdons said:


> Now considering sprigging since there is no hurry and i can do a small test run for a potential redo of my 1500 sq ft front lawn which is a salad of fescue, Bermuda and st agustine...Decisions, decisions... Glyphosate seems to be doing a good job, i will respray again in a few days..


Sprigging works but if you can afford it, just use sod. It will be worth it. Sprigging will cost you more time and possibly headaches. You will also use more water to get it established.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Part of me wanting to sprig was more to see if It's a method that would work in my front lawn which is a lot larger than this small area in my backyard. I could afford to sod the 300 sq ft but might either plug of sprig a small area in the corner to see how it goes and maybe do the front lawn next year..


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

erdons said:


> Part of me wanting to sprig was more to see if It's a method that would work in my front lawn which is a lot larger than this small area in my backyard. I could afford to sod the 300 sq ft but might either plug of sprig a small area in the corner to see how it goes and maybe do the front lawn next year..


That makes sense. Sprigging WILL work but you won't have an instant lawn. Since it is a small area, then go for it and sprig it, shouldn't be too hard to take care of it. I still say you go with sod tho lol, then next year you can make your own sprigs/plugs for you front lawn :thumbup:


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Maybe I'll try to sod 250 sq ft and plug/spring the last 50 sq ft, i'd love to be able to have an instant lawn, but I love to experiment to see how quickly it will fill. Loving the feedback!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

erdons said:


> Maybe I'll try to sod 250 sq ft and plug/spring the last 50 sq ft, i'd love to be able to have an instant lawn, but I love to experiment to see how quickly it will fill. Loving the feedback!


Perfect! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like a neat small project, one that won't break the bank, or your back. I'd recommend that you plan for 2 rounds of glyphosate (RoundUp) a few weeks apart. This will ensure that you get a thorough kill on weeds that are living, and ones that come up to replace the dying ones, and then for good measure, you can spray the area again when it comes time to put down the sod. Get used to sanding a lot, sand will become your friend.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Did someone say sprig?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Make sure you get a good solid kill on the existing stuff with multiple glyphosate applications, spaced several weeks apart.

Also, your irrigation trenches are going to settle so try to get that to occur and backfilled prior to sprigging.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Looks like a neat small project, one that won't break the bank, or your back. I'd recommend that you plan for 2 rounds of glyphosate (RoundUp) a few weeks apart. This will ensure that you get a thorough kill on weeds that are living, and ones that come up to replace the dying ones, and then for good measure, you can spray the area again when it comes time to put down the sod. Get used to sanding a lot, sand will become your friend.


Good idea, I figure best to wait at least a week or so to see what dies off and then i can hit another round of spraying. I don't foresee sodding till maybe the end of the month so maybe i can get in 3 rounds of spraying. Good thing sand is only about $27 per yard and with a small 300 sq ft area it should be plenty for a few sessions of leveling.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Did someone say sprig?


I did... There's something fascinating about being able to grow a thriving lawn from some sprigs. I have an uncle who was an agricultural engineer but now lives in Texas... maybe being into this stuff runs in the family.

I'm going to try to do 3 rounds of glyphosate before sodding. I'll try to get my outer irrigation trench as compacted as possible but I still foresee some settling which is nothing a little sand can't fix


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@erdons , totally concur. I sprigged/stolonized about 8500sqft of my yard so far. Remaining 5000 is planned for 2019.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @erdons , totally concur. I sprigged/stolonized about 8500sqft of my yard so far. Remaining 5000 is planned for 2019.


And you did a mighty fine, and well documented job.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> @erdons , totally concur. I sprigged/stolonized about 8500sqft of my yard so far. Remaining 5000 is planned for 2019.


I read your entire thread earlier today. Great stuff!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Worked on the sprinklers for half a day today, so all fittings and pvc are down and glued, just need to install the anti-siphon valve and run the low voltage to my Wi-Fi controller and install the sprinkler heads. Likely will do another round of glyphosate midweek after watering a bit, I've read it's good to give the old Bermuda a little bit of life before spraying it again... it's supposed to get to 92 degrees on Monday, would have been some prime growing temp, alas I gotta wait at least till the start of May to sod.
 sun around 11am..


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Irrigation ready, gotta finish back filling trenches, next session of glyphosate on Wednesday.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

PERFECT spot for a putting green!

Here's my unwanted two cents:

1.) dig everything out, 8" deep or so. Forget roundup. Leave 8-12" of rock or drainage of some kind along the house.
2.) replace with masonry sand, pack it down with one of those power compactor things you can rent
3.) put down the sod you want  (Bermuda is great for greens as are paspalum and some others)
4.) Get a competition bedknife for your mower - that will let you go lower
5.) enjoy!

I have no idea what the watering requirements for a green are, but I *think* it's short sessions multiple times a day.

I think if you put it in like a real green, it will be a much better outcome.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> PERFECT spot for a putting green!
> 
> Here's my unwanted two cents:
> 
> ...


There are a lot of areas that are rather high so now that I got my father in law to commit to helping me we are going to dig out as much as we can however he will help me next weekend so for now I'm gonna hit It with whatever glyphosate I have left to try to eliminate as much as possible before we dig it. The trenches need a lot more backfil so the intent is to fill them with sand so that should hopefully help with drainage, I also plan on giving it a slope towards the corner towards the side of my house which then has some great slope towards the front lawn. I kinda had the intent to have the top 4 inches or so be sand but from what you're saying and some things I've read 8 inches of sand would probably be a much better idea. For the time being I'm gonna try this McLane reel mower, down the line maybe I'll upgrade my mowing equipment if the boss (wife) allows it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My wife has been very supportive of my lawn focused midlife crisis &#128514;.

It's a small area so honestly two yards of sand, probably $100 delivered will fit it that deep.

I'm sure you could find jewelry in the same price range as a mower to soothe that purchase 

See if you can get a competition bedknife for the McLane for now though.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Finally got to digging, we should have it all dug by this Saturday and maybe bring in the sand so we can get this thing ready for sod! Now to figure out where can I put 2 yards of soil.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

erdons said:


> Now to figure out where can I put 2 yards of soil.


That's exactly my problem whenever I do a big project. The county will pick up yard waste but not dirt. It either I sneak it into the woods behind my neighbors house and hope no one reports me to the HOA or put the dirt in the back of the truck and pay to dump it @ a local landfill.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

This may be sacrilegious on this forum but have you considered artificial putting green in that area?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

+1 on the artificial putting green... although you have done some plumbing already. Maybe could use that or garden or other live landscape around the putting green

These are the two artificial putting greens I put in at our office


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> +1 on the artificial putting green... although you have done some plumbing already. Maybe could use that or garden or other live landscape around the putting green
> 
> These are the two artificial putting greens I put in at our office


Looks nice!! But takes away all the fun..


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

For me personally at the office - we are/were on watering restrictions and wanted as little maintenance as possible her since we have no space for any yard equipment or supplies . We still hire out for weed control but the artificial turf and xeriscape has served us well for what we need.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Call me sacrilegious as well, but the last place I would be keeping real grass is in Southern California. It would break my heart to meticulously tend turf only to have to watch it all die the next time water restrictions are imposed. Southern California is a desert.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> For me personally at the office - we are/were on watering restrictions and wanted as little maintenance as possible her since we have no space for any yard equipment or supplies . We still hire out for weed control but the artificial turf and xeriscape has served us well for what we need.


Yea that makes sense.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Call me sacrilegious as well, but the last place I would be keeping real grass is in Southern California. It would break my heart to meticulously tend turf only to have to watch it all die the next time water restrictions are imposed. Southern California is a desert.


We've gotten tons of rain the last 2 years so that drought is pretty much non existent,. Even during the "drought" they allowed watering every other day which is more than enough and our yard was always green thick St Augustine. The primary purpose of this is to challenge myself to be able to keep a golf quality green at home and at 250-300 sq ft it's no big deal to have to maintain it, this is the "lawn care" forum after all right?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ok, As long as your green is not going to be the thing that turns the West Coast upside down. How did your locality escape the total watering bans imposed by the Governor? If it is not subject to those levels of restrictions, green away! I personally despise artificial grass. When I see that in Honolulu, I judge the owners to be either cheap or lazy. Do not want to put in the work to maintain a lawn and too cheap to pay someone that knows how. Besides, artificial grass increases localized heating. Natural grass reduces air temperatures.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Not entirely sure, but the city where I live has the highest sales tax rate in the USA... not sure if they were able to make some kind of deal or gained some kind of water restriction exemption but they never shut us down completely just limited watering to even days. I would hope my little 300 sq ft green won't turn Cali upside down lol.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I heard that there was Zero outdoor water use allowed in many parts of CA. Even days does not sound that bad to me. I maintain most established lawns on 1-2 irrigation applications per week. On the other hand, some parts of Hawaii got a year's worth of water in 2 days. I have seen it rain, but not 10 inches in an hour or else 30 inches in 24 hours.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Ok, As long as your green is not going to be the thing that turns the West Coast upside down. How did your locality escape the total watering bans imposed by the Governor? If it is not subject to those levels of restrictions, green away! I personally despise artificial grass. When I see that in Honolulu, I judge the owners to be either cheap or lazy. Do not want to put in the work to maintain a lawn and too cheap to pay someone that knows how. Besides, artificial grass increases localized heating. Natural grass reduces air temperatures.


Seeing how small his area is in the back, along with it being in his backyard I suspect he will be able to water it whenever he chooses, even if under a cloak of darkness... governor orders or not!


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

erdons said:


> Not entirely sure, but the city where I live has the highest sales tax rate in the USA... not sure if they were able to make some kind of deal or gained some kind of water restriction exemption but they never shut us down completely just limited watering to even days. I would hope my little 300 sq ft green won't turn Cali upside down lol.


I know here in San Antonio we have water restrictions just about every Summer. We are limited to once a week between certain hours of the day. We can, however, hand water as often as we want.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Not entirely sure, but the city where I live has the highest sales tax rate in the USA... not sure if they were able to make some kind of deal or gained some kind of water restriction exemption but they never shut us down completely just limited watering to even days. I would hope my little 300 sq ft green won't turn Cali upside down lol.
> ...


And when you put down seed or sod, you can get an exemption to be able to water daily for 2 weeks.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Killbuzz said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > Not entirely sure, but the city where I live has the highest sales tax rate in the USA... not sure if they were able to make some kind of deal or gained some kind of water restriction exemption but they never shut us down completely just limited watering to even days. I would hope my little 300 sq ft green won't turn Cali upside down lol.
> ...


You can hand water? Last time the City and County of Honolulu implemented a water restriction back in the `1990s, no hand watering was allowed either.


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> You can hand water? Last time the City and County of Honolulu implemented a water restriction back in the `1990s, no hand watering was allowed either.


http://www.saws.org/conservation/droughtrestrictions/


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Your restrictions are fairly easy to live with.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

So I finally got everything dig out around 6 inches, we brought in 2 yards of washed plaster sand and used it to make everything as level as possible with the proper run off towards the side of my house.



I added starter fertilizer to the sand and then watered it for a few days so it could hopefully leach into the sand base.

I went to order the tifgreen sod on Friday morning and the employee told me it would take 2 weeks for my 300 sq ft order and i needed to have ordered it last week, he told me to come the next day and they might have some extra from their sat morning delivery. So I showed up on Saturday morning at 8am and he had 30 ft of tifgreen available and said he would give it to me for $15 so I took it. When i got home I was trying to decide if I should try plugging it or somehow stolonizing, my father in law and I decided to wash off the dirt layer on the sod and tear it into small plugs/stolons by hand, wished i could have somehow gotten it shredded thinner. We then placed them fairly close to each other on the sand layer.



The last thing i did was use 2 pieces of plywood to push the grass into the sand layer then i lightly topped them with Kellogg topper.



I setup my timer to water it about 8 times per day and will leave it as is for the next couple of weeks, hopefully they root right away and start spreading.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Very cool! I'm excited to see how this turns out. You'll have the satisfaction of a job well done when you start seeing those gaps close up. I've got some areas in my back yard that I took a few plugs out of the growing grass to show my friend (the extension agent) how the ProPlugger works. I noticed that they're thriving in an area that's devoid of any other grass, and is straight up dirt!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

In two weeks it's going to look like it's dying, don't panic and stay the course.

Make sure it stays wet and doesn't dry out.

Apply any fert?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> In two weeks it's going to look like it's dying, don't panic and stay the course.
> 
> Make sure it stays wet and doesn't dry out.
> 
> Apply any fert?


I applied some to the sand base 2 days ago, should I apply some now also?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I used this document from UT as my guiding document on fertilizer application rate.

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W160-D.pdf

TL;DR - Apply a pound of fast release N per 1,000 sqft weekly


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Good article, I will try to follow this fertilizer regimen.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a good irrigation schedule. I've tried to do 2-3 min every hour from 9-4 but not sure If every hour is a good frequency or if I should water less frequently but longer run times. I've read in some places such as lawnsite where they are saying you should practically flood it during the day, not sure if that's what I should be doing... any suggestions?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

erdons said:


> Can anyone recommend a good irrigation schedule. I've tried to do 2-3 min every hour from 9-4 but not sure If every hour is a good frequency or if I should water less frequently but longer run times. I've read in some places such as lawnsite where they are saying you should practically flood it during the day, not sure if that's what I should be doing... any suggestions?


What is the precipitation rate of your system?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

being honest I haven't done the Tuna can test, not sure if that would apply at this point since I have to keep the stolen/plugs wet throughout the day. I will do the test tomorrow after work though to get a better idea.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

So my grass appears to be rooting and has remained green and I can see some small outer growth in some areas, temp hasn't been that hot pretty much in the mid 70s all week, today and tomorrow we're in the high 60s. I started noticing a little bit of nutsedge coming up in 1 Area, should I hand pull? Not sure if I should wait to use herbicide until everything is a bit more established..


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Definitely hand pull and wait on the herbicides.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I don't think I'd waste my time hand pulling any sedges.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Alan said:


> I don't think I'd waste my time hand pulling any sedges.


+1


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

well either way, no herbicides yet


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

So I take it just let it ride and once everything has grown pound the nutsedge with herbicides..


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

How are you with a paintbrush? Instead of spraying the sedges I would just wipe on the herbicide with a q-tip. Should be just as fast as hand pulling but with better results


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

16 days in, starting to spread out. Applied 1 lb of 18-24-12 fertilizer today.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

My father in law had some spectracide concentrate from lowes, the bottle said it worked on sedges however I could expect some temporary yellowing of my grass, I decided to use a small paint brush and brushed non diluted concentrate onto every sedge I found rather than spraying. After about 3-4 days all the nutsedge wilted and died and I have yet to see much of it in the last week or so. I've continued with my weekly 1lb nitrogen sessions and I'm starting to get small runners onto my concrete. The weather in So Cal has been in the low 70s for like 2 weeks now so things aren't moving as fast as I would like.

Progress at 1 month.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

:thumbsup: Looks good. It reminds me of seeing moss and lichen covered rocks at the seashore


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed for the first time, hopefully I can get more lateral spreading.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Lowered cut to 3/4 with my McLane reel mower. Got some scalping in a few high spots but with these increasing temps it should repair itself right away.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Mowed short earlier today, but was scalping a few spots.





Decided to go get half a yard of masonry sand to level.


----------



## shawnskee22 (May 29, 2018)

This is looking great. Nice job @erdons


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

That's awesome for 2 months time.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Sand going away very quickly.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking good. Always surprised by how quick it fills in after you sand.


----------



## nickvig (Jun 11, 2018)

It's pretty awesome the progress you've made there. Makes me feel good about the few spots in my lawn filling in as I keep up on in.

Question...How much are you watering? Are you following the 1.5" per week suggestion?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Well I backlapped my McLane and was feeling adventurous so I dropped it to the lowest height and scalped the crap out of it lol. Hope she recovers.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

erdons said:


> Well I backlapped my McLane and was feeling adventurous so I dropped it to the lowest height and scalped the crap out of it lol. Hope she recovers.


 :bandit:


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

erdons said:


> The last thing i did was use 2 pieces of plywood to push the grass into the sand layer then i lightly topped them with Kellogg topper.


How'd you like the Kellogg Topper? i was thinking about grabbing some to try in a small area, as i don't want to do a full dump trailer load of some top dresser at this moment.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Ballistic said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing i did was use 2 pieces of plywood to push the grass into the sand layer then i lightly topped them with Kellogg topper.
> ...


It worked, kinda had that milorganite manure smell.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Now why'd ya have to go and do that for?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Need 1 more round of sand and then I will ride it out till the end of the year and focus on making it a putting green next spring.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

erdons said:


> Need 1 more round of sand and then I will ride it out till the end of the year and focus on making it a putting green next spring.


Looks stellar. Can't wait


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

Looking great! Gives hope to everyone that's just starting out, or starting over!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Awesome lawn! Its amazing that this started from the stolons and filled in so quickly. It definitely gives me hope for mine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Bermuda_Newbie said:


> Awesome lawn! Its amazing that this started from the stolons and filled in so quickly. It definitely gives me hope for mine. Thanks for sharing.


Was it a mix of plugs and stolons? I saw mostly plugs, but thought I had read that it was a mix.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Kind of a mix although I didn't really dig and plant them, I just threw them on top of the surface and top dressed which is the way stolons are done.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ah very nice. Looks great by the way. Love how Bermuda can be grown so many different ways


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

Fantastic transformation! Saw you are using a mclane. Is it powered or just manual?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Fantastic transformation! Saw you are using a mclane. Is it powered or just manual?


Powered, got it under $100 off Craigslist, 1st pull start almost every time.


----------

